# 1.8T sludge problem?



## likemyjetta (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a 2002 Jetta 1.8T with about 78K miles; have owned it for the last 50K miles. A friend of mine told me I should switch to synthetic oil. I don't know if I have a sludge problem or not. So -- what are the potential problems if I switch to a synthetic oil now? Do I need to run some sort of cleaner through the engine first or with the first few synthetic oil changes? Or at this point do I just stick with the regular oil and hope for the best? I do not change my own oil; I was taking it to the dealer but have now moved to one of the quick oil change places.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (likemyjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *likemyjetta* »_I don't know if I have a sludge problem or not.

Pull the valve cover.Only way your going to tell how your engine internals may look.If it looks like this:








Then you have a problem.If not then your good to go.

_Quote, originally posted by *likemyjetta* »_
what are the potential problems if I switch to a synthetic oil now?

None...Oil is Oil.
FWIW the only 1.8T's that had a sludge problem was the previous 058 1.8T's (AEB) where users would change there oil every 20,000 km's and expected miracles


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (likemyjetta)*

Never too late to go synthetic, just don't go back afterwards. Need to be running synthetic in that engine anyhow. I have heard of sludging up the oil pump in these engines, so you should definatly start taking care of this now. FYI- keep an eye on those "quick oil change places", to be sure that they prime the oil filter before installation ......they like to get lazy and not do this on turbo charged vehicles. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## nu2gti (Mar 20, 2005)

what do you mean prime the oil filter?


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (nu2gti)*

"priming the oil filter" is not necessary. the turbo has oil in it already, so youre good. if you want to waste your time with it, have at it.


----------



## viasevenvai (May 8, 2006)

ya, keep u're eye on them by laying down next to u're car and stare at the guy in the pit under it....
once i got a VW i change my own oil


----------



## 01GreenMachine (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (likemyjetta)*

its always better to change your own oil that way you know its getting done right and there not dumpin the crapy oil in and taking the synthetic for them self. i was out of town and the car needed an oil change my wife took it to one of the quick oil change places and i came home and checked the oil and it was regular i was pissed i went back and made them give me the oil and a new filter and a full refund of my money. they wernt to happy they had to buy a mann filter lol couse i had the stuff already lol! change it yourself!!!


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (01GreenMachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01GreenMachine* »_ i was out of town and the car needed an oil change my wife took it to one of the quick oil change places and i came home and checked the oil and it was regular i was pissed i went back and made them give me the oil and a new filter and a full refund of my money. 

Unless you looked at the receipt and it said it on there, how would you know if it is regular or not?
Labs have a hard time determining if an oil is synthetic. 
Just curious. 
To the OP, switch to synthetic. You might want to look up some info about Auto-RX.


----------



## atlaudispeed (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (StoicDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StoicDude* »_Unless you looked at the receipt and it said it on there, how would you know if it is regular or not?

I was wondering the same thing myself?


----------



## RobMan8023 (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (atlaudispeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atlaudispeed* »_
I was wondering the same thing myself?









I think all you have to do is taste it.


----------



## liquidvw (Mar 20, 2003)

wow this thread is full of some odd stuff. 
Priming the oil filter is not necessary. No oil change place will do that. It is a waste of time and not necessary.
As far as telling the difference between dyno oil and synthic by looking at....I would love you know you did that.


----------



## atlaudispeed (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (RobMan8023)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RobMan8023* »_
I think all you have to do is taste it.

Do you check the coolant like this as well?


----------



## atlaudispeed (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (liquidvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidvw* »_wow this thread is full of some odd stuff. 
Priming the oil filter is not necessary. No oil change place will do that. It is a waste of time and not necessary.
As far as telling the difference between dyno oil and synthic by looking at....I would love you know you did that.

Most people agree this isn't neccessary, but it certainly won't hurt anything either. Plus I've noticed when they do oil changes on TV (Speed network) they prime the filters so it can't be that bad. It takes like what 2 extra seconds? Whats the big deal?


----------



## atlaudispeed (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Pull the valve cover.Only way your going to tell how your engine internals may look.If it looks like this:










Shoulda poured some pepto bismol in there w/ the oil that might-a helped.


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (liquidvw)*

You are all right, priming the oil filter is not necessary in the way that the engine will fail if you don't, but it is a good percautionary step. Priming will prevent you from pushing any air through the oil lines, oil pump and subsequently your turbo. Like I said, it won't cause a big prob, but still a nice thing to do for your VW. As for the "no oil change place will do that for you" thing........ they should. Its in all thier training manuals. I did my time in the oil change pits of hell long ago, and am glad to say I never NOT primed a turbo vehicle. It's simply the right thing to do. And yes, a VW owner should just do it themselves. It builds a nice, strong, healthy relationship between you and your dub!


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (likemyjetta)*

i have always primed my filter... not like its a huge step thats out of the way.....


----------



## likemyjetta (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Well, I'm female and car-impaired so I pay a reliable mechanic to do all the repairs. He just replaced the timing belt, water pump, etc., but he didn't need to remove the valve cover. To do that (which involves replacing the gasket, I guess) would be about $120. Is there any way to figure out if I have sludge without spending that money? What would happen IF I have sludge and switch to synthetic oil? 
Same with changing the oil on an ongoing basis. Realistically, I'm not going to do it myself. 
I'm trying to get this car to go 200K miles, you guys. What other advice do you have?


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (likemyjetta)*

If you have extremely bad problems with this, it would have become evident to you already in the performance of the car or through odd noises. There is absoulutely no problem with going synthetic right now.... don't even think about it any more, just do it. It could even possibly improve the situation. And like I said, don't switch back. Keep your oil changed on time, and you will be fine. Don't let the sludge thing bother you to much. One thing you might do is, have your mechanic do your next oil change. Have him give you his opinion on the oil that came out. He should be able to spot some key things if there is trouble, and suggest the proper treatment. This will save you money in that, you are getting your routine oil change and good advice all in one. (Providing he is trust worthy) Good luck.


----------



## KeithGT (Mar 22, 2007)

Just pop your oil cap off the valve cover, if its bad, youll see sludge there.


----------



## Better Thomas (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (atlaudispeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atlaudispeed* »_
Do you check the coolant like this as well?









how do you really KNOW your gas is 93 oct unless you take a few swigs?


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Better Thomas)*

If its 93oct, it will taste like strawberries, but if it 89 or 87 it will taste like pork chops! Everyone knows this!


----------



## jseb777 (Sep 25, 2007)

Can you remove sludge of a motor???? And how?????


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
FWIW the only 1.8T's that had a sludge problem was the previous 058 1.8T's (AEB) where users would change there oil every 20,000 km's and expected miracles









That picture is bad.. seen a few 1.8ts like that but man that is bad..
The sludge issue however was all of the longitudinal 1.8ts even the later ones since the sump and original small oil filter on dino oil for 10K mile intervals could not keep up. I have done plenty of later 1.8t oil sludge updates and engine replacements.


----------



## scousa (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (01GreenMachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01GreenMachine* »_its always better to change your own oil that way you know its getting done right and there not dumpin the crapy oil in and taking the synthetic for them self. i was out of town and the car needed an oil change my wife took it to one of the quick oil change places and i came home and checked the oil and it was regular i was pissed i went back and made them give me the oil and a new filter and a full refund of my money. they wernt to happy they had to buy a mann filter lol couse i had the stuff already lol! change it yourself!!!

Come on! Everyone knows the dino/synth oil test! You just tape four bedsprings to a duck, put the whole thing on the engine cover and then start the car. If the duck moves, then it's synthetic oil.
four sprung duck technique!


----------



## atlaudispeed (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Better Thomas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Better Thomas* »_how do you really KNOW your gas is 93 oct unless you take a few swigs?

LMAO *swigs gas* insert whisky gasp sound, proclaim "now thats the good stuff!"


----------



## atlaudispeed (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (jseb777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jseb777* »_Can you remove sludge of a motor???? And how?????

Hmm, would an oil treatment help, you know the stuff that thins the oil just before you change it? I have never ran it b/c I am scared it will destroy the turbo by making the oil too thin.


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (atlaudispeed)*

Just guessing here, but I guess you could use a motor flush as you are speaking of....... as long as you didn't rev the engine too much, so the turbo doesn't start to spool too heavily. But, to be honest, I sure as hell ain't gonna try it out on mine. If someone has gone through this, let us know. Inquiring dubs want to know.


----------



## likemyjetta (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (likemyjetta)*

I removed the oil filler cover and had a look at the underside. (Just so you guys can have a good laugh, I had to get out my manual to figure out where that is.) Other than looking oily, it doesn't look gooey or sludgey or thick. I think I'm OK. I've changed the oil every 5K miles, sometimes more often, so I've kept up on it. I think I'll bring the car into my mechanic and have him do the switch (and ask him to call me if there's any indication of sludge in the oil pan). Then I'll have the oil changed a little more frequently the next few times. 
Changing my own oil isn't in the cards, guys. But I think I'll give up on the 'quick oil change" places and bring it to my mechanic. At least I know I can trust him.
I'll let you know how it goes. You know, we women can be really car-impaired so I appreciate the advice.


----------



## Vagguy (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That picture is bad.. seen a few 1.8ts like that but man that is bad..
The sludge issue however was all of the longitudinal 1.8ts even the later ones since the sump and original small oil filter on dino oil for 10K mile intervals could not keep up. I have done plenty of later 1.8t oil sludge updates and engine replacements. 
 Yes mostly on passats and a4's since they had to shorten the pan to get the engine to fit longi...longatu..front to back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . We only have a 4.3 qt capacity even with large filter. 502.00 approved synthetic oil is required and there is a sludge warranty so long as you keep receipts. The tranverse people don't have to worry as much as most of those sludging cases were from exteme neglect.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Vagguy)*

I get on average 1 sludged up Passat/A4 every 2 months or so,the dealer tells them 8-11k for new engine replacement,but the Audi dealer here is generous and I have seen about 5 B6 A4's with new warranty motors from sludge,so it happens to even the 02' and up.
The main culprit is not so much the sludge,but the small particles of "baked/cooked oil",and these particles look like miniature charcoal briquets and clog up the oil pump pickup screen one hole at a time until the oil pump sees little oil,then the top end will rattle and the oil pressure light will come on intermttently,this is for the LUCKY people,since IF they call,I simply drop the subframe,remove the pan,replace the oil pump pickup,change the oil and the car is good as new,however 30% of the time,since the turbo is also starved for oil,once you get the oil flowing again,the damaged bearing/seals in the turbo start leaking oil and time for a new turbo......in fact this just happened last week.so it is a common thing,if you catch it in time all you need is the oil pump pickupand sometimes a new turbo.


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (VWAUDITEK)*

So far all the info in this thread is good so i will agree as well.However the most notorious 1.8t that have sludge are the b5 passats and the b5 audi a4's how do i know htis cause ive had both.I actually bought both of them with blown engine and low oil pressure lights.and ended up dropping new or rebuilt engien into them.Sludge is pretty much what regualr oil brakes down into when you dont change it.sure im sure synthetic will brake dow nat some point as well.Ive always run sythetic in all of my cars regardless what engine they have.Ive had nothing but vw and audis.Never had a problem.As long as you do the oil change on time.If its higher mileage car id recommend sythetic.If its got low miles and you do the oil change every 3k miles you can use regualr just dont do 5kmiles on regular thinking its going to be ok and nothing is gonna happen cause reality of it is it will break down,and when you get that lovely low oil pressure light changes are you will need a motor.So with that said sythetic is better because it lasts logner you can probably get 10k miles out of it.That what audi recommend on the new audi oil change every 10k.Whatever.I have a 99 a4 1.8t i run sythetic in the car andi still do the oil change every 3k.Just because aebs engines are prone for this concern and were the first engines to have that problem.Just my .02.As far as priming the oil filter.Its not neccesary to really do it.If you dont prime it no big deal.The engine will catch oil pressure in like 4 seconds anyway.So its up to you i havent done it on my car and havent had any problems yet.


----------



## Boardinjew0 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Racer16)*

what if i just replaced the oil pan as well as 19 new valves. car has 107k miles on it but only 5k miles on the new valves. should i still use synthetic?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The sludge issue however was all of the longitudinal 1.8ts even the later ones since the sump and original small oil filter on dino oil for 10K mile intervals could not keep up. I have done plenty of later 1.8t oil sludge updates and engine replacements. 

The oil pan?Its plenty big...have not had one sludge problem yet due to the oil pan.I would say its more to do with how the owner treats his engine.People drive the cars into the ground and think its ok because the service interval is 10K.


----------



## StoicDude (Apr 17, 2002)

If you want to get a treatment that has gotten some great reviews to clean up your engine you mi ght want to try Auto-RX. 
There is plenty of info about it on bobistheoilguy.com.


----------



## likemyjetta (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (likemyjetta)*

Sounds to me from what you're saying that the Jettas don't have the problematic longitudinal 1.8T engines. Do I have a transverse engine in my 2002 Jetta 1.8T and are transverse engines less prone to sludge?
<OK, hysterical laughter can now begin>


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The oil pan?Its plenty big...have not had one sludge problem yet due to the oil pan.I would say its more to do with how the owner treats his engine.People drive the cars into the ground and think its ok because the service interval is 10K.

The capacity of the sump is 100% the reaon for it as the problems on transverse cars vs longitudinal is 100:1 probably. And that 1 for the transverse cars is 99% of the time neglect while 90 out of 100 of those longitudinal cars were not neglect.
I have probably done 60+ sludge updates and replaced 20+ motors in A4s due to sludge and all of them had perfect service histories. I personally have only seen 1 transverse car have a problem and that was because the owner went 30K without ever getting an oil change. I saw about 10 longitudinal cars with questionable history where coverage was denied. So it really has little to do with owner neglect. 
Heck even with syntehtic going 10K miles on the big filter the long engine cars still have problems while the transverse do not.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (likemyjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *likemyjetta* »_Sounds to me from what you're saying that the Jettas don't have the problematic longitudinal 1.8T engines. Do I have a transverse engine in my 2002 Jetta 1.8T and are transverse engines less prone to sludge?
<OK, hysterical laughter can now begin> 

you have a transverse engine, they are much less likely to be prone to issues because they have a larger oil capacity and most were on synthetic from the beginning. But that doesn't help if you go to long on oil changes.
The longitudinal engines were much much more prone but still seen transverse engines with issues.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_The capacity of the sump is 100% the reaon for it as the problems on transverse cars vs longitudinal is 100:1 probably.

The AEB oil pan has the same capacity as the 3A/PM/6A/etc and I have yet to see any of those with oil sludge problems.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The AEB oil pan has the same capacity as the 3A/PM/6A/etc and I have yet to see any of those with oil sludge problems.

Go talk to Audi then as this is straight from their mouths as to what the problem is not one I made up. Its not just chance that most longitudinal cars will have a problem eventually and that only neglected transverse cars have issues. The only difference between the two is the sump capacity as the same engine can be found in both cars.
It also does not just affect the AEBs, it is all of the longitudinal engines. I have saw fewer AEBs then later engines with problems.


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Pull the valve cover.Only way your going to tell how your engine internals may look.If it looks like this:









Now compare that to my 125,000 mile AEB with Mobil 1:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Go talk to Audi then as this is straight from their mouths as to what the problem is not one I made up.

Got a supporting document Chris?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_
Now compare that to my 125,000 mile AEB with Mobil 1:

Exactly. I'm always scared to open up motors that were maintained by everyday schmoe's. lol


----------



## TheOutsider (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The capacity of the sump is 100% the reaon for it as the problems on transverse cars vs longitudinal is 100:1 probably..

Ive been told that from a few VW techs with my room mate being 1


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (TheOutsider)*

Seriously, Issam, if it's not the pan, then what's the reason for it affecting long motors more so than trans?


----------



## atlaudispeed (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: (TheWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheWolfsburg* »_Just guessing here, but I guess you could use a motor flush as you are speaking of....... as long as you didn't rev the engine too much, so the turbo doesn't start to spool too heavily. But, to be honest, I sure as hell ain't gonna try it out on mine. If someone has gone through this, let us know. Inquiring dubs want to know. 

Yea I was also worried about what effect the oil thinning solvents will have on the turbo "seals"??? I don't really know that is why I am asking here...


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Got a supporting document Chris?

I can see if I still have it in my tool box, but I am not sure.
I'm really not sure what I need to supply a document for as you won't believe me, the facts are already on the table.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I can see if I still have it in my tool box, but I am not sure.
I'm really not sure what I need to supply a document for as you won't believe me, the facts are already on the table.

because you do alot of asking in the same manner. 
where is the turbo drain fitting on the long engines in relationship tp the pump?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I'm really not sure what I need to supply a document for as you won't believe me, the facts are already on the table.

Its not that I dont believe you.I have owned 5 Audi's with an inline-4 engine in them and not one had an oil sludge problem.Infact 3 of them were not even 20V's but had the same aluminum oil pan so a document showing me that it is indeed due to the oil pan would be great.


----------



## BlueJetta1.8T (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (likemyjetta)*

Have 52,000 on my 02 1.8T. Always used Mobil 1 5w30 and change oil evry 4500 to 5000. Spoke to VW of America, they said if you have been using synthetic all along, and changing your oil every 5000, you will not have sludging problems. They recomended taking it a step futher and using Mobil 1 0W-40. I made the change just to be safe. Mobil 1 0W-40 has the VW approval on the back. They also told me to stay away from conventional oils.


----------



## alfonz (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (likemyjetta)*

This is why I like my mech, has hydrolic lift so when ever i get the oil changed i can go under and look at other things exhaust, breaks etc while he is changing the oil and give him a hand if he needs it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I know exactly what goes in and what comes out, and I only use lubromoly full synth.


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (alfonz)*

I guess if you think you may have sluging get a few oil filters and a case of Synthetic. Do a few oil changes at ~1000 miles. I think that would help. Maybe switch to the 0-40 to get it a bit thiner on the start-ups. Its like a detox for your car. Also im not sure but a good bet on you having sluge.... if your oil turns black shortly after you change it.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (hookdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hookdub* »_I guess if you think you may have sluging get a few oil filters and a case of Synthetic. Do a few oil changes at ~1000 miles. I think that would help. Maybe switch to the 0-40 to get it a bit thiner on the start-ups. Its like a detox for your car. Also im not sure but a good bet on you having sluge.... if your oil turns black shortly after you change it.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

If you are going to run it for just 1000 miles don't waste your money on synthetic oil.. Just beat the crap out of the car right before the oil change and drain it when its blazing hot. Synthetic would in theory be better but its not going to break down and cause problems like it would if it was in there for 10K miles. 
But in reality even that is not a fantastic idea nd the oil pan should be dropped at some point and sludge cleaned off the pickup tube for the oil pump. Most of the problems come from that becoming clogged not passages in the head or block backing up with sludge.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_

where is the turbo drain fitting on the long engines in relationship to the pump?


----------



## in2xshp (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi everybody new old vdubber here, i really have to put my 2 cents in here. Running syn oil is all i do in everything i have ever owned, from my first dub (85 GTI) to my latest (02 Jetta 1.8T) and everything in between my work truck even has syn oil in it, growing up in the 80's and being involved in SCCA and IMSA racing really schooled me in how much better syn oil is over dino especally with a turbo, in my opinoin every turbo car should have syn oil in it and no it's never too late to do it, it can only help.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_
Now compare that to my 125,000 mile AEB with Mobil 1:









100k on my AWP head, fram oil filter, with mobil 1 syntec 5w-30, changed the oil 4-6k miles










_Modified by O2VW1.8T at 11:59 PM 10-6-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_where is the turbo drain fitting on the long engines in relationship to the pump? 

Same position it would be on the transverse motors.The pick up is pretty much right below cylinder #2.I have spent the last week looking for this so called "oil pan" problem and still have not found it.
Meanwhile numourous Audi 80 2.0E's are running around from since 1988 with that pissy 3A motor.
...go figure


----------



## teddy1397 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (likemyjetta)*

To put it lightly, and only in my opinion which will surely be bashed....I would highly advise you to switch to a full synthetic oil...I prefer to run Mobil 1, but research is research...I hear the Quaker State Horsepower stuff is great...and AMSOil if you want to splurge. As for cleaning, try looking into this stuff called Seafoam. You can run it through your upper cylinders, through your gas tank and in the crank case. Seafoam is a petroleum based detergent which dissolves carbon build up in your fuel system, and from my experience had an outstanding effect in the cleaning of the crank case ( oil system). Theres many suggestions of how to do it, but heres how I did mine. Of course, you should follow the directions....but , I poured half a bottle into my crank case ( through where you put your oil in) and ran the car for 500 miles...I wouldnt suggest driving hard at all. After that, change your oil/filter. Mobil 1 = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also, fram has a filter specifically made for high mileage engines which has a gel in it that is said to clean your oil as you drive, it may just help. When I changed my oil, it was VERY dirty, and I change it every 2500 miles. So I'm under the assumption that the seafoam did a good job. Anyway, I hope this was helpful. Good luck.
Ted


_Modified by teddy1397 at 7:12 PM 10-7-2007_


----------



## SteveOoooo (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (teddy1397)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teddy1397* »_I would highly advise you to switch to a full synthetic oil...

I gotta warn y'all - WATCH OUT FOR THE DEALERSHIP! 
I took my car to the dealer for an oil change when the car was nearly new(15,000 miles), basically just so I could get the warranty book stamped. Of course they wouldn't stamp it (they never did, including when I bought the car), but that's beside the point.
After a few thousand miles I noticed my idle was rough. Checked the oil, it was blacker than it ever had been before. Strange, let me check the receipt to make sure how many miles I've gone... 3,000 miles, cool. Happened to notice the price of the oil. $2.50 per quart. $2.50? Hmmm...
WHAT??? You can't BUY synthetic oil for $2.50 / quart!!!








The DEALER put DINO OIL in my new TURBO car!!!???






















I called and asked several questions (gently and innocently) until they confirmed:
"Since so many customers complain about the price of an oil change, we don't use synthetic oil unless the customer specifically requests it." 
WTF????






















Can anyone name a non-synthetic 502.0 spec oil?








I just shake my head in amazement - they don't even ask before sticking non-spec oil into a nearly brand new turbo car. Common sense demands you put the RIGHT oil in there, unless the customer requests otherwise. Needless to say I changed it right away. Never saw dark oil like that again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You ask about "sludge problems"? I'll bet every 1.8T customer who gets oil changes at this dealer accumulates sludge. And who knows how many other dealers do the exact same thing?






















Can someone else check your receipts and confirm VW uses Dino oil in 1.8Ts routinely?


----------



## Abramite (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (likemyjetta)*

Should have used Castrol GTX, for sludge protection! DONT YOU WATCH TV!?!?!
j/k use Mobil 1!!!!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Same position it would be on the transverse motors.The pick up is pretty much right below cylinder #2.I have spent the last week looking for this so called "oil pan" problem and still have not found it.
Meanwhile numourous Audi 80 2.0E's are running around from since 1988 with that pissy 3A motor.
...go figure









and those are turbocharged engines?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_and those are turbocharged engines?

Not from the factory...no








Whatever the case they still had the same capacity oil pan.Chris just see if you can find me the documentation as I am like doubting Thomas.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Not from the factory...no








Whatever the case they still had the same capacity oil pan.Chris just see if you can find me the documentation as I am like doubting Thomas.
Thanks

And when people turbocharged them they did infrequent oil changes on small oil filters and non synthetic oil?
I have dug through what I have on hand and don't even have the parts list for hte sludge updates anymore.
Part of the reason for the oil filter upgrade was to increase capacity, which is saying sump capacity was part of the fault. Since the only difference between the transverse cars which have next to no problems and the long cars which have major problems is sump capacity you do the math.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the long cars which have major problems is sump capacity you do the math.


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The AEB oil pan has the same capacity as the 3A/PM/6A/etc and I have yet to see any of those with oil sludge problems.

This could go on forever....can someone find me the documentation please?It would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_

This could go on forever....can someone find me the documentation please?It would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks

And which of those were turbo 4 cylinders with roughly 3.5qt sump capacity..
comparing NA engines to turbo engines when discussing sludge issues is pointless.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_comparing NA engines to turbo engines when discussing sludge issues is pointless.

Sorry to disagree but it is not.
Every engine I have pulled down that looked like the image I first posted,the oil change interval left alot to be desired.
I am not saying your wrong about this oil pan scenario.I would just like to see some documentation from Audi stating that the oil pan was indeed the problem.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Sorry to disagree but it is not.
Every engine I have pulled down that looked like the image I first posted,the oil change interval left alot to be desired.

You are joking right? So you are syaing you saw no problems with any of those engines.. but problems with the 1.8ts but you don't think that T has anything do do with it. Come on this is common sense.


_Quote »_
I am not saying your wrong about this oil pan scenario.I would just like to see some documentation from Audi stating that the oil pan was indeed the problem.

I looked I don't have it, not sure what you want me to say but I'm not alone on this, whereas you seem to be. It will be very very difficult to find it, what I may have seen may not even have been officially released as stating things like that can get audi/vw into alot of trouble. If you notice even in the offical docs they blame the customers, yet I have done 100+ updates and engine swaps on cars that had every oil change done by the dealer on time with the correct oil. For some reason though you can go 10K on synthetic in a transverse car and have 0 issues.. yet going 10 in a long car and you have sludge problems.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_whereas you seem to be.

I am far from alone on this Chris...maybe I am just a narrow minded individual who just cant see a part that was engineered to be a specific way and used for years on Quantam turbo diesels,High strings NA 2.0's and bone stock 1.8's being inadequate because of some hear say on a forum?Who knows?
Some people have sludge problems with AEB's and others dont.I have seen AWP's with sludge problems as well but again...who knows?With all do respect to you Chris and I do respect your knowledge but when it comes to the longitudinal platforms ,I like to think I have more experience with them








I have passed the word on to some fellow tech guys so lets hope that we can find this documentation and then I will acknowledge defeat.This isnt about common sense...this is about a part being used for 20+ years and all of a sudden now being termed as a "failure".


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*

You can claim all you want that it was used for 20 years but one thing changed and that was a turbo. You are stuck on that it was used but you can't compare it to a low powered diesel or NA engine. 
Yes there are AWPs and other transverse engines that have sludge problems and as you said they all have had troubled history with maintence. You may have more longitudinal experience with the older engines but I assure you have have dealt with more 1.8ts then you have especially when it comes to the sludge issue.
The long and transverse engines are identical in everyway except capacity. When given identical oil and oil change intervals and done as per spec only the long engines have issues. Install the larger oil filter which still does not increase the capacity to that of the transverse engines and you still have problems.
So if all things given equal in regards to intervals and oil quality but only the sump size is different but the long engines have sludge problems and the transverse ones do not then it comes down to that sump capacity being a problem. That is what I mean by common sense. I've dealt with them on the equal playing field of the average consumer you have not, only the long engines have sludge issues even if they are properly maintained as per audi/vw.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I've dealt with them on the equal playing field of the average consumer you have not

Ok Chris...this topic will be continued when someone provides the Data needed.


----------



## CesarinGTI (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*

nasty ass pic there....

I Use Nothing but synthetic On mine..

MOBIL SYN ... I hear is one of the best.. oh, and my tranny has MOBIL SYN as well.....
SO guy, CHange to syn, Your car has some Miles now.... 
"KEEP THAT ENGINE ALIVE"


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The AEB oil pan has the same capacity as the 3A/PM/6A/etc and I have yet to see any of those with oil sludge problems.

Ok so went out today,grabbed both the transverse and longitudinal oil pans,fulled them with oil after corking the return fittings and the following results were obtained.
Capacity of:
1.9 TD Transverse Oil Pan [AZZ - PART# : 068 103 601 L] = *6380 ml*
2.0 Tranverse Oil Pan [ABA - PART# : 037 103 603] = ~6400ml (some spilled)
1.8 T Longitudinal Oil Pan [ AEB - PART# : 058 103 603] = *6290 ml*
Damn those Audi Engineer's and that 100ml margin of error.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*

nice thats good to know


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Come on this is common sense.

Hmmm... Well, then for us less fortunate to have common sense, could you explain how the amount of oil that can be held in the oil pan create sludging?


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

well the issue with the m54 engines was the oil type that bmw was using maybe just maybe that might me the same issue with vag cars. But also bmw does 15k oil changes which is also a funny issue.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (slow85golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow85golf* »_well the issue with the m54 engines was the oil type that bmw was using maybe just maybe that might me the same issue with vag cars. But also bmw does 15k oil changes which is also a funny issue.

Oil weight being an issue I can most certainly believe but the physical Oil pan being the issue I could not swallow and well that been busted...

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I can see if I still have it in my tool box, but I am not sure.
I'm really not sure what I need to supply a document for as you won't believe me, the facts are already on the table.

Need some help with that tool box Chris?


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Intresting thread.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (Harv)*

Just had a customer come in last week with a AWP golf,and he stated "oil presure light flickering occasionally",I checked the level,fine........took off his oil cap and saw a gob of "tar".
I asked him when his last oil change was,and he said "ONE YEAR ago"dino oil.








Took off the oil pan,the pickup was almost completely clogged,with only 2-3 holes in the screen clear.
Incredibly enough,the motor runs fine with a new pickup tube,and no more oil pressure light.That dude got off lucky.
One lady with a Passat 1.8T called me up and said since she did her own oil changes,(boyfriend did the work)and even kept reciepts for the oil,the dealer refused to warranty her motor that blew due to sludge,and quoted her $11,000.00 fr new engine ,turbo,labor.....


----------



## aces (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

MOTUL engine clean
http://www.fastwrx.com/moencl.html


----------



## SteveOoooo (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (aces)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aces* »_MOTUL engine clean
http://www.fastwrx.com/moencl.html

I worry that too much residual oil remains in the oil cooler, turbo, and oil lines. Too much solvent might remain in the engine. Comments?


----------



## ThaProwla (Nov 13, 2007)

a good way 2 clean up ur engine in case ur not sure of sludge build up. pour a lil tranny fluid in there, run it 4 a few min. then drain it all out again. this will tell u whether or not u have sumthin in there that shouldn't.
the reason i say tranny fluid is because theres a detergent that actually breaks down the oil and whatever else that can cause sludge. i wouldn't rec. putting it in with the oil and drive around with it cuz that mess up ur oil pressure and throw a light. just pour a qt. of trans. fluid in with sum oil. run it 4 a few min. dump it all out, change ur filter, then pour sum synthetic in all u'll b golden!!


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

thats not nice


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
1.8 T Longitudinal Oil Pan [ AEB - PART# : 058 103 603] = *6290 ml*

Just updating this with the following:
Audi GTE Oil Pan = *6440 ml*...Looks like even Audi Motorsport knew what they were doing as well.


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (CesarinGTI)*

A good sludge story about a passat that I just bought..
_well, engine sludged.. but you wouldn't know it by the looks of the valvetrain.. it was clean, because it was flushed...
I was looking through all the service records, seems the guy has been telling the service department that he keeps getting a low oil light, this started from what I can tell, at 94k miles, it is now on 116k miles and further service records show other shops telling him that is is probably sludged. Dealer supposedly flushed the engine at 102k, another shop flushed it again at 114.. it broke down 2k later, so I suppose the last flush flushed some ***** loose and caused the cam gear key to break.
I already have a timing belt kit and a new cam gear on order... lets assume for a moment that the cam gear only rotated about 20 degrees due to the keyway wedging in and preventing it from turning any more.. lets assume that because of this, there was no valve damage.. I wonder what my chances are of putting on a new cam, timing belt, and oil pickup, and having it run good....
Why did VW NOT address this 20k miles ago







_


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (StoicDude)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StoicDude* »_
Unless you looked at the receipt and it said it on there, how would you know if it is regular or not?
Labs have a hard time determining if an oil is synthetic. 
Just curious. 
To the OP, switch to synthetic. You might want to look up some info about Auto-RX. 

Certain oils are different colors which could make someone take a leap of faith and call it non-synthetic.



_Modified by stickman at 6:11 PM 12-5-2007_


----------



## dayday1980 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Got a supporting document Chris?

ill back him up, im a tech and i agree w/chris, although the crankcase breather tubes decaying also play a role in clogging the pickup tube, if you have 100k on your audi or passy go ahead a throw a pickup tube in it, almost a regular maintanence item these days


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (dayday1980)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dayday1980* »_
ill back him up, im a tech and i agree w/chris

What?Back him up *HOW*!?

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]k* »_
The capacity of the sump is 100% the reaon for it as the problems on transverse cars vs longitudinal is 100:1 probably.

Just in case you missed it:

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
2.0 Tranverse Oil Pan [ABA - PART# : 037 103 603] = ~*6400ml* (some spilled)
1.8 T Longitudinal Oil Pan [ AEB - PART# : 058 103 603] = *6290 ml*

The capcity of the pans are all the same, even the Audi GTE oil pan with extended sections is the same.
This topic is full of misinformation and I backed it up witn *FACTS*.
The sludge problem is merely nothing more than users who change

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
there oil every 20,000 km's and expected miracles









Yes your opinion is indeed needed and welcomed but @ the same time Audi & VW have more Engineer's designing these engines than all the regulars on this forum combined.
Here is a little hint,hook up a wideband guage to a stock AEB B5 and tell me whats going on.Those in the know definitely know what that means.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*

where is the turbo drain on the pan in relation to the pickup? if the pickup is constantly sumping HOT oil, i can see how this would be a flaw.


----------



## dayday1980 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*

im sorry , i thought we were in a 1.8t forum talking about sludge problems.not 2.0 and audi 200's. the debate was whether it affected transverse or longitudinal engines. your measurements are great and all but your beating a dead horse. the information i was presenting was from a techs perspective. someone who's vw and audi experience is not only a hobby but my full time job. its frustrating to see people like you sit here and argue about "facts" you know nothing about. just by numbers of cars i have seen the transverse engines do not have oil pressure/sludge problems, that is why there is a campaign for a4's and passats and an extended warranty provided by the dealer.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (dayday1980)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dayday1980* »_im sorry , i thought we were in a 1.8t forum talking about sludge problems.not 2.0 and audi 200's. the debate was whether it affected transverse or longitudinal engines.

There was no mention of Audi 200's,they carry inline-5 engines...not inline-4's but being a certified Tech I am sure you allready knew that









_Quote, originally posted by *dayday1980* »_
your measurements are great and all but your beating a dead horse. the information i was presenting was from a techs perspective. someone who's vw and audi experience is not only a hobby but my full time job.
 
Great,your not the only VW/Audi tech here.Difference is some of us dont have to "flaunt it" to get our point across.You dont see me showing off my iron ring and certified VW/Audi repair symbol.This is not some HOBBY to me,do you think I can provide this much information if it was?









_Quote, originally posted by *dayday1980* »_
its frustrating to see people like you sit here and argue about "facts" you know nothing about. just by numbers of cars i have seen the transverse engines do not have oil pressure/sludge problems, that is why there is a campaign for a4's and passats and an extended warranty provided by the dealer.

Its fustrating to see people like *YOU* who just join a forum for the sake of Arguing.I dont care about longitudinal VS Transverse...
*it was stated that the problem was the oil pan capacity and I PROVED its the exact same capacity so the problem lies ELSEWHERE.*
Anything else?Didnt think so...


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*

i believe wizard has shown that there is not enough difference in capacity between the pans to account for the sludge problem. I have a 97 aeb engine in my rabbit and it has been switched to transverse mount but its still the same motor. I had to change oil pans though for clearance reasons and assembled my own turbo oil return. Ill be using synthetic oil and make sure to change it between 3k-5k miles. if i have a sludge issue ill be very surprised.


----------



## SteveOoooo (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_where is the turbo drain on the pan in relation to the pickup? if the pickup is constantly sumping HOT oil, i can see how this would be a flaw. 

What does the Wiz think about this, having seen each pan?


----------



## dayday1980 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The oil pan?Its plenty big...have not had one sludge problem yet due to the oil pan.I would say its more to do with how the owner treats his engine.People drive the cars into the ground and think its ok because the service interval is 10K.

if you had your b/s ring or vw certs you would know that these vehicles had problems unrelated to how the owner maintained the vehicle, but you already knew that, right? some of the things you post just dont make sense, if you were familiar w/ these vehicles you wouldnt have to measure the oil pans on the ground, you would know the transverse engines oil capacity is 1qt. (946 ml) greater than its longitudinal counterpart


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (dayday1980)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dayday1980* »_
if you had your b/s ring or vw certs you would know that these vehicles had problems unrelated to how the owner maintained the vehicle, but you already knew that, right? some of the things you post just dont make sense

I have owned more longitudinal Audi's than anyone on this forum starting from the 1.8S Audi 80 (you didnt get that here) to the 2.0E ABK Audi 80 (you didnt get that here either) to an ADR A4 (nor this) to an AEB A4.I never once had an oil sludge problem in ANY of them meanwhile I have seen others come in my shop that look like they have been through desert storm and back....cooked oil everywhere.

_Quote, originally posted by *dayday1980* »_
if you were familiar w/ these vehicles you wouldnt have to measure the oil pans on the ground, you would know the transverse engines oil capacity is 1qt. (946 ml) greater than its longitudinal counterpart









We can keep @ this all day guy,your not winning any votes by continously posting about if when how what who...
The facts are posted above.How could the capacity be diff....infact Let me try this in another language:
*Die Ölkapazität ist dieselbe*


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*

let me just jump in here and remind everyone to,
















*PRICE = $135US SHIPPED*








*please send me a PM*when you are ready to order.
*BUY...BUY...BUY!!!!!!*


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? ([email protected])*

Holy shameless ploy ^






















Wizard of od has def backed his words up thread/


----------



## Hybrid VW (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_The facts are posted above.How could the capacity be diff...

Did you take into acount the relative positions of the dipstick to each of the pans?


----------



## chemicalanarchy (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Hybrid VW)*

Oil is NOT oil.
Dino oil breaks down producing varnish and other sludge producing products.
Synthetic oil DOES NOT have the molecules in it which break down into varnish and sludge.
While somebody may not have had a problem on dino oil, if you want to be sure and have a turbo you should always run synthetic.
Please DO NOT tell people oil is oil just because you have not had problems because even though you haven't had a problem the chemical composition of the oils is very different and to say otherwise just shows you don't know what you are talking about.
I also have one of those early passats and when it was under warranty I made the stealer put in synthetic for just those reasons. They looked at me like I was totally stupid..........then about a year later in the mail comes the 'sludge letter' stating that all the 1.8's should ONLY use synthetic due to the high heat of the turbo breaking down the dino oil.



_Modified by chemicalanarchy at 8:30 AM 12-7-2007_


----------



## Jetta4Life (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (atlaudispeed)*

I think all you have to do is taste it.

_Quote, originally posted by *atlaudispeed* »_
Do you check the coolant like this as well?









yummm gatorade!!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Hybrid VW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chemicalanarchy* »_then about a year later in the mail comes the 'sludge letter' stating that all the 1.8's should ONLY use synthetic due to the high heat of the turbo breaking down the dino oil.

My post was relating to the fact that "oil is oil" in other words he will not experience any problems by switching from non synthetic to synthetic. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Hybrid VW* »_
Did you take into acount the relative positions of the dipstick to each of the pans?

Yes,you have to remember the Audi engines are tilted an angle.The oil pan makes up for it and the dipsticks as well as the oil pump pick up are in virtually the same positions.


----------



## stickman (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
*Die Ölkapazität ist dieselbe*


Ah, jetzt dass die Erklärung in Deutsch ist...verstehe ich!


----------



## dmonitto (Mar 24, 2003)

*Re: (evalancer)*

TSB - 17-04-01
Thats the TSB recommending the switch to a larger oil filter, and synthetic oil, I am going to call the dealership tommorow and see if they will fax me over a copy. Why else would VW/AUDI increase the size of the filter beside capacity?


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (dmonitto)*

you can go with the Napa 1333 or Wix 51333, same filter different number, they are big ass filter and they fit a MKIV.


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

that thing is HUGE does it fit aeb?


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

yea, i run a mann w940/25 on both my vw and my audi and that thing must hold a quart!


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (mk1g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1g60gti* »_that thing is HUGE does it fit aeb?

yes, I have a passat with and AEB, it fits the passat better then it fit my MKIV.


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

excellent information


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (mk1g60gti)*

I tried running one of these larger filters and after 3 months my radiator hose blew open. Apparently the filter moved the rad hose back alittle bit and was causing it to be nicked by one of the fan blades.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

interesting, never heard of that before...


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_I tried running one of these larger filters and after 3 months my radiator hose blew open. Apparently the filter moved the rad hose back alittle bit and was causing it to be nicked by one of the fan blades.

precisely why i asked


----------



## deadguy (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (TooLFan46n2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TooLFan46n2* »_
Okay maybe I'm wrong here but 4 quarts? Isn't that low? I thought the capacity was 4.6, I'm pretty sure our techs ask for 4.5 quarts when they need oil.

i think the passat calls for something like 3.6 qts, yes, thats three point six...


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (gintaras)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gintaras* »_i think the passat calls for something like 3.6 qts, yes, thats three point six...

I think your right. Put the Napa filter on it and now your up a quart.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (SteveOoooo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SteveOoooo* »_
Now that makes perfect sense, and would help explain why it affected Long but not Trans mounted engines... 
I wonder why has no other 'Tech' mentioned this TSB here? Dave, I think we'd all like to see that TSB! Could you please dig it up for us? That would end these arguments once and for all.
Some cars probably still have the old line, still coking oil and causing damage. Their owners could benefit from taking a quick look under the hood. That's what we're here for, to share info and help people, not to have p issing contests, right?

I'm not 100% sure this is the correct TSB, but this is what i found on Edmunds

_Quote, originally posted by *Edmunds.com* »_Component Description:
19. ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING:ENGINE:GASOLINE:TURBO-CHARGER	
Bulletin Number:	9901
Bulletin Date:	MAY 1999
Vehicle: 1998 Volkswagen Passat
Summary:
SUBJECT REGARDING VEHICLE'S EXHIBITING FAILURE OF THE TURBOCHARGER DUE TO LACK OF LUBRICATION ON PASSAT WITH 1.8L 5V TURBO VEHICLES FROM 1998-1999 UP TO VIN #XE000100. ( NHTSA ITEM NUMBER - 608343 )

I do also know that the 1.8t longi had a few different oil filter revisions throughout its lifetime. The original used to be quite small IIRC.
Dave


----------



## SteveOoooo (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: 1.8T sludge problem? (crew219)*

Thanks! Is it easy to identify if the car has a non-shielded line? My buddy's 98 Passat blew an engine, then the turbo went out on the replacement engine. I want to go take a look to see if one stupid oil line caused all this grief and money. He really loved the car, now says he'll never buy another VW. Was this a recall or just TSB? I heard something about VW extending the warranty, what's the deal with that? Is there any chance he can recover any of the thousands of dollars he dumped into the car, considering his own mechanic did the work?


----------



## SteveOoooo (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_TSB - 17-04-01
Thats the TSB recommending the switch to a larger oil filter, and synthetic oil, I am going to call the dealership tommorow and see if they will fax me over a copy. Why else would VW/AUDI increase the size of the filter beside capacity?

That's great, please do. Any info on a non-shielded oil line?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (dmonitto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmonitto* »_TSB - 17-04-01
Thats the TSB recommending the switch to a larger oil filter, and synthetic oil, I am going to call the dealership tommorow and see if they will fax me over a copy. *Why else would VW/AUDI increase the size of the filter beside capacity?*

No other reason, though the filter impacts OVERALL capacity, not the OIL PAN capacity that Issam and Chris were bantering about.


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
Issam and Chris were bantering about.


----------

